# Lever espresso in central London?



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Can anyone suggest any venues to sample a lever pulled espresso around Oxford Circus / TCR area?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Not exactly near there but Prufrocks have a 2-group spring lever machine. They are located near Farringdon.

They don't fire it up everyday though unfortunately.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks - I'll bare that in mind and still have pru to try


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I have not been to http://comingsooncoffee.wordpress.com but they have a lever machine and they specialise in SO coffees...

It's at the Exhibit Gallery near the Barbican.

There is also a strange little gelato place in New Row, opposite Drury Coffee (the people that sell the Sylvia) and they have a lever machine.

Probably the most authentic "Italian" is Bar Italia in Frith Street, but don't expect to talk about coffee with the barista, he is Italian and to him it is nothing special... Just doing his job... which he does very well, they serve Angelucci coffee, which used to be next door but has moved to north London. This place is mentioned in a "Dire Straits" tune, don't ask me, I don't like them but if you go onto Angelluci's website it's annoyingly on a loop. It's proper Italian espresso though.

Hope this helps...


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

If you are in Camden Town, contact me. If I'm home you can have a shot from my Londinium I.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

sjenner said:


> I have not been to http://comingsooncoffee.wordpress.com but they have a lever machine and they specialise in SO coffees...
> 
> It's at the Exhibit Gallery near the Barbican.
> 
> ...


I live opposite comingsooncoffee and unfortunately they seem to have had their wonderful 2 group lever machine moved. I'm not sure they even serve coffee anymore.

Don't trek all that way just to be disappointed!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Not central but Prufrock @ Present in Shoreditch use a lever machine.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

RoloD said:


> If you are in Camden Town, contact me. If I'm home you can have a shot from my Londinium I.


Not too far for me and a very kind offer. I'll drop you a PM when I've got my next visit to the office.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

sjenner said:


> I have not been to http://comingsooncoffee.wordpress.com but they have a lever machine and they specialise in SO coffees...
> 
> It's at the Exhibit Gallery near the Barbican.
> 
> ...


Bar Italia sounds good and I could easily detour to there. Thanks


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Finally made it to Prufrock last week and wasn't wowed as I though I would be. Lever had gone and espresso wasn't any more wow than any other central London cafe of repute. Unlucky or might I be looking for a difference that isn't there?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Southpaw said:


> Bar Italia sounds good and I could easily detour to there. Thanks


Can't believe I forgot about this place sounds great for next trip.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I couldn't agree more. Bar Italia is in Frith Street ( Soho) opposite the Ronnie Scott Club.

I think they were the first Espresso bar in London and have been there for years and years and years.

It was the coffee there that got me started on this journey. You can buy their own coffee there as well or pop round the corner to The Algerian Coffee Stores in Great Compton Street and buy beans and other accoutrements.

David


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

4 stops south of TCR on the Northern Line is Scooter Cafe behind Waterloo station. They use an old Gaggia three group with Londinium coffee (forgot which one).

I'm normally an espresso man but they do the most awesome, thick, gloopy mocca I've ever tasted!(watch your mouth, that stuff retains heat VERY well).

Great vibe, they do cult film screenings downstairs from time to time and it's open late and serves alcohol!...


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

next time I go to Ldn I plan to go here https://www.facebook.com/pages/Doctor-Espresso-Caffetteria/342584269193004

I think they supplied the Machine in Café Italia Soho.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> I couldn't agree more. Bar Italia is in Frith Street ( Soho) opposite the Ronnie Scott Club.
> 
> I think they were the first Espresso bar in London and have been there for years and years and years.
> 
> ...


I used to frequent this place quite often early morning (post club) in the mid 90s. I'm sure their coffee was great but I don't think we were in a fit state to really appreciate it.

Great hang out though particularly in the summer, sitting outside when the sun was coming up.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> next time I go to Ldn I plan to go here https://www.facebook.com/pages/Doctor-Espresso-Caffetteria/342584269193004
> 
> I think they supplied the Machine in Café Italia Soho.


Looks like the lever Gaggia in Scooter Cafe (minus the lights).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I used to frequent this place quite often early morning (post club) in the mid 90s. I'm sure their coffee was great but I don't think we were in a fit state to really appreciate it.
> 
> Great hang out though particularly in the summer, sitting outside when the sun was coming up.


Ironic - you lot were all coming down ; )


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.jimseven.com/2006/11/09/cafe-review-bar-italia/

Sure someone on here said Blitz (a vintage clothes shop on Brick Lane) has a lever but can't confirm.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Disappointing review of Bar Italia. I've not dropped in there for a while. Let's hope that they have raised their standards!

Mind you, it's worth a visit just to view all the signed photos on the walls.

David


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Forget Bar Italia unless you want to see a great signed poster of Rocky Marciano and/or an old four group Gaggia lever (which need some major TLC).

They may have been the first but they've not done anything to the place since! It's really run down and although the pics are interesting, it just makes me feel like I'm in an unloved greasy spoon.

The coffee is stale and the pre-prepared sarnies look to be too. 4 out of 10.

View attachment 4243


A voluminous, stale double (with very little crema) which cost £3.80!!!

View attachment 4244


The Gaggia lever needing some TLC


----------



## Elli Dobson (Nov 25, 2013)

I'd recommend bar Italia as well. Their coffee is the closest to a real Italian espresso you can find in (relatively) central London.


----------

